# Humax - no or bad signal



## northturton (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm not getting any signal from the freeview box - I tried pointing the aerial in all sorts of directions.

All I get on the flip down tv is no or bad signal.

Is the aerial busted, or am I missing something on the humax? 

Its a jumble of wires and junctions/boxes, satellite etc (I'm 3rd owner and was only demoed the satellite working).


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

northturton said:


> I'm not getting any signal from the freeview box - I tried pointing the aerial in all sorts of directions.
> 
> All I get on the flip down tv is no or bad signal.
> 
> ...


you need to sort the "jumble" out and understand the function of each cable.

There should only be three for the Humax i.e. power, aerial coax in and cable out to the TV.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Stating the obvious but presumably you are somewhere where there is a signal?

Ideally you need to ascertain which direction the aerial needs to point at and then try a retune on the Humax. If you know the aerial is pointing in the right direction then start checking the cables and connections. I use an Android app called UK aerial alignment to show me which way to point the aerial. There are other similar apps - alternatively if on a site look to see where other people are pointing their aerials. Also presumably you've checked that you've selected the correct input on the drop down TV?


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Are you saying your Humax box is 'Freeview'. The two I have are Freesat! Does your TV not have a built in Freeview tuner? If so there is no need for the box.

Probably wrong but seems strange to me.

Dave


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Depending on the age of the AT motorhome, the Humax can be a Freeview - we have one in our 2005 Cheyenne, although it is never used as I just couldn't get on with it. We have even removed the Status directional aerial from the roof now (if anyone wants it - free on collection!!)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If you have seen the satellite fitted, then it is quite likely that the connection for the freeview is not complete as most TV's can only take EITHER the satellite scart lead OR the freeview one from the Jumax....

You need to check and understand the wiring and do that in an area where the signal is known both in direction, polarity and strength....

Sorry if that seems like a foreign language but the terms are all relevant as the orientation of an aerial is important (depending on what aerial you are using) and of course, the box must be connected to the aeial (coaxial lead) and the TV (scart lead)

Dave


----------



## northturton (Jul 12, 2015)

it's an 08 Cheyenne. The freeview box does power up and pressing DTV I can see a "channel listing" but no programmes nor timings. It does have a scart cable into the back of it, plus power, terrestrial cable. 
I'm the 3rd owner of this van so no I didn't see the sat fish being fitted etc.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

northturton said:


> I'm not getting any signal from the freeview box - I tried pointing the aerial in all sorts of directions.
> 
> All I get on the flip down tv is no or bad signal.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I misphrased what I meant, you said "only demoed the satellite workig"

was that you saw it working on the TV or just searching for a signal? If you saw it working on the TV, then the satellite box is connected, but possibly NOT the Humax, hence why it is vital to check the wiring or get someone who understands these things to have a look for you.

There may be a member on here who might be able to have a look for you, otherwise it may require a trip to a specialist to get it sorted......

The wiring is not complex, check it one cable at a time and identify what each and every part of the "jumble is actually connected to.....

You may well be able to tidy it all up by using cable ties to coil the wires up making it neater and easier to follow from source to destination.

That would be my next move, you could label every wire as you check it and keep a written record of what is connected to what.....

But starting again may be easiest once you have identified what is actually connected....

Dave


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

northturton said:


> it's an 08 Cheyenne. The freeview box does power up and pressing DTV I can see a "channel listing" but no programmes nor timings. It does have a scart cable into the back of it, plus power, terrestrial cable.
> I'm the 3rd owner of this van so no I didn't see the sat fish being fitted etc.


I think the only way you'll get to the bottom of the problem is by a process of elimination. At the moment it sounds as though the problem could be aerial or freeview box.

Assuming that you are at home, is it possible to take a known working freeview enabled TV out to the van and connect it to the aerial? This way you can prove if you are getting a decent signal from the aerial. The TV will already be tuned to your local transmitter so all you will need to worry about is the direction and orientation of the aerial (this should be fairly easy to sort by copying your existing house aerial). If you can get a picture this way then at least it will narrow the issue down a bit.

If you aren't at home then clearly it makes it a bit more difficult but perhaps we can think of something once we know where you are.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

We have a similar set up - Freeview TV, Humax Freeview box (because we record Freeview programmes), Status 550 aerial, Pace/Sky sat box, Oyster sat dish. The TV in the lounge is configured to accept either Freeview or sat signals but you have to press a few buttons to achieve this. The TV in the rear bedroom with built in Freeview tuner accepts only Freeview channels as it's not wired into the sat dish or decoder.


Firstly, you'll need to connect the TV to the Humax box and then the Humax direct to the Status amplifier if fitted. Forget trying to get the sat dish sorted out at this stage and concentrate on getting the TV/Hunax/aerial set up working. If this means running a coax cable (£5?) from the Humax to the aerial through the lounge for now then so be it. At least then you will know if there's a problem. Our sat decoder is connected to the Humax box via a separate scart cable as this was the only way we could get the sat side to work. A lot does depend on what TV you have fitted but sounds like you have a drop down something r other and then I'd be lost as to what to suggest - sorry. Alternatively, dispense with the Humax for now and link the TV direct to the Status aerial and retry.


I'd gladly have a look but I guess the OP is near Bolton (North Turton?) so a bit far for me to just pop over.


----------



## davidjlambert (Sep 25, 2012)

I take it that you do understand that you have to retune the receiver for the area that you are in?
I know that seems basic but it fooled us initially.
Also, a new battery in the remote made a difference!


----------

